
How You Can Find Socialism in a Capitalist World - jeffreyrogers
https://www.econlib.org/how-you-can-find-socialism-in-a-capitalist-world/
======
sharemywin
I don't think an ideal capitalist world would be much better.

A few monopoly corporations run everything. no laws to protect the
environment, workers, everything is a commodity to be brought and sold,
including facts. what laws do exist are used to benefit the rich and powerful.

